# Flay´s Savannah Honey Dijon Chicken



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Buon Giorno Ladies & Gentlemen,

The pace of life in Savannah, Georgia is written in its landscape, the drooping limbs of its hundred year old Oaks and the graceful wrought iron that garlands Savannah city´s manor homes. On Interstate 95 headed to Saint Augustine and South Miami Beach, we have always made a stop in Savannah ... Here is Chef Bobby Flay´s simple Savannah Honey Dijon Mustard Chicken Recipe ...  

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/honey-mustard-chicken

 Enjoy. Have a lovely Sunday.

 Ciao, Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Margi.
How much honey do you use?
I made honey mustard chicken last night but yours looks much better. I just roasted it but putting it under the broiler to crisp it sounds much better. I'll give this a try. 

I've never aquired a taste for Zinfandels so I hope you don't mind if I have it with a Cabernet Sauvignon from Argentina.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Buonasera Zagut,

Thank you for the compliment. 

Ouch ... left out 1 cup of Honey of choice. 

Let me know how it goes ... It is quite delicious ! 

Kind regards.
MARGI.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Zagat, Buonasera,

The Argentinian Cabernet sounds delightful ... I am a big fan of grape variety Malbec. I just posted a thread on Argentinian Malbec Wines too ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------

